# القمص زكريا بطرس افضل رجل لعام 2008



## romyo (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*القمص زكريا بطرس افضل رجل لعام 2008*






نشرت صحيفة امريكية شهيرة  WORLDmag
ان القمص زكريا بطرس افضل رجل لدعوة السلام ونشر المسيحية لعام2008م30:
بعد استفتاء كبير تم على الفضائيات والنت ووسائل الاعلام المختلفة..
وتصدر هذا الخبر السار والهام صفحتها الرئيسية




و أولى صفحات موقعها على الانترنت




ومن هنا نهدى الى قداستك باقة ورد من أولادك




ومع كل امنياتنا بالنجاح الدائم
لمجد اسم الرب يسوع



​


----------



## أَمَة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا روميو على الخبر
برأيي المتواضع - القمص زكريا بطرس هو الأفضل في كل وقت
الرب يحميه ويطول حياته​المقال جدير بالقراءة​
http://worldmag.com/articles/14763

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*أنه أول رجل دين مسيحي يعلن وثنية الإسلام
متى تفعل الكنيسة ذلك على مستوى العالم ؟ ​*


----------



## احمس (15 ديسمبر 2008)

امين شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع و المهم الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك و يدوم صليبك
و يبارك في اقوي رجل علي الارض و اشجع رجل علي الارض ابن المسيح ابونا زكريا


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الف مبروك لابونا زكريا 
وهو طبعا يستحق يكون اكبر مبشر للقرن الواحد وعشرين 
وربنا يبارك فى خدمته ويحافظ عليه 
وميرسى يا روميو على الخبر الحلو ده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مبروك لقدسه

وربنا يحميه ويحافظ عليه

ومرسي علي الخبر​


----------



## جيلان (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*يستحق فعلا اللقب ده ومحتارة هل رأى البابا ده كان عشن المشاكل ولا سببه ايه
بس عموما مبروك لابونا على اللقب ربنا معاه*


----------



## romyo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> شكرا يا روميو على الخبر
> برأيي المتواضع - القمص زكريا بطرس هو الأفضل في كل وقت
> الرب يحميه ويطول حياته​المقال جدير بالقراءة​
> http://worldmag.com/articles/14763
> ...



شكراً أمة للمرور والاضافة للموضوع بوضع رابط المقال
وياريت كمان تنزل لنا ترجمة المقال
ومبروووووووووووك للعظيم القمص زكريا بطرس رسول الامم الجديد (بولس القرن الواحد والعشرين)


----------



## romyo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنه أول رجل دين مسيحي يعلن وثنية الإسلام
> متى تفعل الكنيسة ذلك على مستوى العالم ؟ ​*



قريباً جدااااااااااااااااااا ستكون الكنيسة كلها رجل واحد
 اسمه القمص زكريا بطرس
فالحقيقة انكشفت وانتهى زمن الهيمنه الوهابيه
شكراً صوت صارخ لمرورك​


----------



## romyo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

احمس قال:


> امين شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع و المهم الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك و يدوم صليبك
> و يبارك في اقوي رجل علي الارض و اشجع رجل علي الارض ابن المسيح ابونا زكريا



امين الرب يبارك كل تعب لمجد اسمه العظيم
شكرا احمس لمرورك​


----------



## romyo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

فقاقيع الهواء قال:


> الف مبروك لابونا زكريا
> وهو طبعا يستحق يكون اكبر مبشر للقرن الواحد وعشرين
> وربنا يبارك فى خدمته ويحافظ عليه
> وميرسى يا روميو على الخبر الحلو ده​



امين ربنا يحافظ عليه وعلى كل من له تعب فى خدمه اظهار الحق
شكراً فقاقيع الهواء لمرورك 
وترجع للمنتدى بخير ونشاطك المعروف
وفى انتظار مواضيعك الجامده​


----------



## romyo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> مبروك لقدسه
> 
> وربنا يحميه ويحافظ عليه
> 
> ومرسي علي الخبر​



يستحق اللقب من زمان
فهو نتيجه تعب سنين ..وسهر ودموع وصلوات كثيره
ربنا يبارك ابونا ويحافظ عليه
شكراً mikel لمرورك​


----------



## romyo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يستحق فعلا اللقب ده ومحتارة هل رأى البابا ده كان عشن المشاكل ولا سببه ايه
> بس عموما مبروك لابونا على اللقب ربنا معاه*



الموضع مش صعب علشان تحتارى فيه
والمهم ان خدمة ابونا اثمرت الكثير من العابرين المنتصرين
ربنا يباركهم ويحميهم
شكراً جيلان لمرورك​


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يقويه*
*يستحق وبجدارة*​


----------



## man4truth (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الخبر الجميل المفرح
وهو يستحق اللقب بكل جداره 
و يا ريت يقوم جناب القمص بانشاء اكليريكيه أو مدرسه لتعليم الخدمه المباركه التى بدأها​*


----------



## romyo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *ربنا يقويه*
> *يستحق وبجدارة*​



امين ربنا يبارك خدمته وتعبه
شكراً bitar لمرورك​


----------



## romyo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

man4truth قال:


> *شكرا على الخبر الجميل المفرح
> وهو يستحق اللقب بكل جداره
> و يا ريت يقوم جناب القمص بانشاء اكليريكيه أو مدرسه لتعليم الخدمه المباركه التى بدأها​*



على حسب معلوماتى ان ابونا زكريا اسس مجموعات تلمذه
والموضوع ده من زمان
شكراً man4truth لمرورك​


----------



## ابن القمص (15 ديسمبر 2008)

romyo قال:


> *القمص زكريا بطرس افضل رجل لعام 2008*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الف مبروك ليك يا ابانا 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
الرب يستخدمك لرد خراف المسيح الضاله
وعقبال جائزة نوبل للسلام​


----------



## David1 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*أمين...!
شخصيا أعتقد أنه الأفضل,,,الله يباركه و  يستخدمنا جميعا لمقاصد الخدمة الدائمة في إسم يسوع.*


----------



## SALVATION (16 ديسمبر 2008)

_يستحق
مشكوووووووووووووور للخبر​_


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*يستحق عن جدارة يكفى ان موضوعاته اثمرت ثمار كثيرة 
الف الف مبروك *


----------



## Coptic Adel (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد اعظم شخصية تبشيرية هو ابونا زكريا بطرس*


*ربنا يباركه ويحفظه من كل شر *​


----------



## fouad78 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الف مبروك لقدس أبونا ومبروك لينا احنا كمان
يكفي أن أبونا قد فتح بابا لن يُغلق بعده
الرب يباركه ويحميه
شكرا جزيلا لنقل الخبر​


----------



## lover_soso (19 ديسمبر 2008)

امين و شكرا على الخبر الرائع ... فعلا القمص زكريا يستاهل اكتر من هيك .. لانه فعلا انسان رائع و مميز 
الرب يحميه و يكون معه دائما


----------



## صوت الرب (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*ده أحلى خبر سمعتو اليوم ...
بالفعل هو رجل السلام الأول ...*


----------



## sandraa (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جدايا روميو على الخبر الجميل


----------



## المزاحم (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك حياة ابونا زكريا


----------



## متيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مبروك له ويستحق وبجدارة


----------



## علاء حسن (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*لكل مجتهدا نصيب*


----------



## رانا (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك خدمته


----------



## Christian Knight (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف مبروك لأبينا الحبيب


----------



## مسيحي عراقي (19 يناير 2009)

رنا يخليك واحنا بل عراق كولش نحبك يا رافع راسنا ل فوك 
اخوكم 
مسيحي عراقي


----------

